# hello friends



## caifan90 (2 mo ago)

hello friends im new to this forum i live with my wife we have open-relationship since 5 months ago hope you all can help me


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

caifan90 said:


> hello friends im new to this forum i live with my wife we have open-relationship since 5 months ago hope you all can help me


Welcome to TAM @caifan90 
Are you related to @caifan80 ? 6 months ago his wife was opening up their marriage.

What do you need help with?


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Welcome to TAM @caifan90
> Are you related to @caifan80 ? 6 months ago his wife was opening up their marriage.
> 
> What do you need help with?


 god your like a PI 
WELL SPOTTED


----------



## Jimi007 (5 mo ago)

I'm not sure if I can do this anymore 😕 

I'm going to go watch a re run of Soul Train


----------

